# Live Game Developer Q&amp;A in Stream!



## Gamaniacs (31. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, wir haben ein einmaliges Angebot für euch! Samstag den 01.08 wird ein Spiel mit dem Titel „Refuge“ (Refuge) released. Es ist eine studentische Abschlussarbeit und wird kostenlos zum Download bereitgestellt werden. Auf der Gamescom wird es dann eine 2d Adaption für Smartphones geben. Sie haben sogar einen eigenen Stand. Jetzt zum Einzigartigen an der Sache!

Wer Interesse an Programmierung, Level-Design, Storyboard-writing, allgemein Game-Development hat, oder eifnach mal hinter die Kulissen blicken will, ist bei uns genau richtig. Wir werden am Realeastag um 15:00 Uhr CEST ( 01.08 ) auf unserem Twitchkanal (Twitch) das Spiel vorstellen und gleichzeitig mit den Entwicklern via Teamspeak in Kontakt stehen. Somit könnt IHR eure Fragen direkt an die Entwickler richten und erfahren, wie genau so ein game entsteht. Wenn nach dem Stream noch Zeit ist, laden wir alle recht herzlich dazu ein auf einen Teamspeakserver zu kommen, um noch offene Fragen zu beantworten. Die Daten werden am Ende des Streams bekanntgegeben. Ist das nicht cool?! Natürlich könnt ihr euch das Spiel auch alle kostenfrei laden. Wir würden uns riesig über ein großes Publikum freuen. Wir zählen auf euch.

Viele liebe Grüße von den Gamaniacs!


----------



## hobbyzocking (4. August 2015)

Mist, bin interessiert aber komme zu spät?? Habe in jugendzeiten selber mmich daran versucht via game studio pro oder wie das hieß. Kann man auch im Nachhinein noch in den genuss kommen?

danke und gruß


----------

